# Got reservations?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Let's wait together, LOL ! :leap: 
I can't wait for mine! I have 2 Autumn Acres kids from late Feb to April, and a Rockin Cb buckling in April.   
And an Alpine doe kid from a local breeder who has some amazing goats in April as well. 
And maybe, maybe, maybe a Blissberry doeling from Tropical Smoothie.... 

>_> And that's all. I promise. 

How about you?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH DEAR HAHAHAHA...I dont like this thread, it tells on US lol

Ummm I have a doe reservation from Kape De Le, which she was already born and im getting her in march WOOOO

Then I have a couple pending trades for babies, from Thistle N Rye, and Almond Rocha....all Nigi farms

I have a "possible" reservation for a nubian baby, not sure if I want to do that yet though!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sure those Autumn Acres kids will be beautiful, you'll have to post pics! :wink: I have a Lamancha doeling reservation from Nutmeg Farms :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm very very good. No reservations this year!! :leap: Ha ha ha That's good for me.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm getting another American Alpine Doe kid, from Chinook Winds in Wasilla. Beautiful goats.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Well, I don't have any outright reservations but possible some trades and such. It seems whenever I make reservations they never have what I want and then I get excited the whole time waiting and bummed out at the end. So I try and buy kids that are actually born so I KNOW I can get them


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

One reservation: buck kid from phoenix rising farm


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

have two angoras that i'm waiting for my dad to drive me out to pick up. so excited!!!
waiting for my two does to kid and i'm starting to look for homes for them... contemplating buying some tenn.fainting goats.... 

what can i say? i'm A D D I C T E D!!!!! <3


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

lets see.....
I have 2 Nigi doe kids from Poppy Patch and possibly a Nubian Doe for my mother  
....crossing fingers they are all born


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 2 does that are going to kid next month and sire is Autumn Acres lines  I don't have any kids I reserved but waiting on a doe to freshen from Addi Hill Farm.I needed another milking doe


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooooh Ooooh!

Is it HORRID that my husband has no idea I have two reservations? He whines about the goats and the horses though, even though he has his sport quad and his guns and all the spendy extras he purchases constantly for his "toys" (this includes his Bronco as well.) So I am reluctant to mention it....That and I work very hard at two jobs to put in my share of our expenses and to support my "mini farm" so I get to spend my extra as I please.........But I SWEAR I will tell him soon! Lol.

In any case, all of mine are Nigerian Dwarfs. I have a reservation for a doe kid from Bellafire Farm for May. Both my first and second choices are due about the same time. I also have a reservation for a doe kid from Camanna in August...so I have quiet awhile to wait on that one, but really want a kid from a specific doe so am crossing my fingers she produces some girls. I MAY end up with a doe kid from Blythmoor as well. Right now it is looking like a very good possibility. I will know within a week. I will also be keeping one, maybe two does from my own girls this year.

So.....right now I am looking at two definite reservations for 2011, one possible reservation and retaining one or two. So I will have 3-5 new doe kids this year to add to my herd.....Unless fate hates me and makes them all have bucks and nothing else!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I always get so nervous about reserving, it seems when we do, they always have the opposite haha

Im glad I may be trading, I like that more, that way I get new lines!

But I may have one or 2 new additions....And im sure I will keep one!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im excited to announce im getting a buck from Phoenix Rising Farm and have a doe kid reserved from End Of the Line Farm.


----------

